# A very unusual catty!



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

This was much work!!
I had this fork left over from last year:









And this came out after hours of work. Used my knife, rasp, file, a tool similar to dremel, sandpaper and lineseed oil.




























Shooting "gangsta







" - style; black, long and fast TB















All in all it is an unusual natural, but shoots quite ok.

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That's very impressive. 
All the best
Friedrich


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

wonderfull i like your style.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Respect, Torsten. Your frames have style, finish and appeal.

Jörg


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW TO COOL


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Another terrific catty Torsten.

I like the minor cracks (imperfections) in the wood. That character in the wood only adds to it's uniqueness and distinguishes it's real wood nature.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

A true work of art every one seems to just keep getting better


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Please, somebody guide the gentleman to the fineartforum. Now, as a slingshot is just great. In the scale of 10 how about an 11?? Torten you are just a great resortero man. Saludos.
Xidoo,


----------



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

Amazing work

Q


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Guys, I´m really very happy about ALL your nice words!!

Thanks and 
best regards
Torsten


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice one again ,........looks like hazelnut to me ?

awesome work







, ..........greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## aussie (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't often use the words elegant and slingshot in the same sentence but in this case I will. Beautiful work.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a magnificent catty and absolutely glorious work. Well done mate and I love seeing what you have to offer.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Works of Art, the best I have seen .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Wow! Fantastic work.*_


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

A sculptor with wood. Unreal, I am astounded. You have a vision for these things I do not have.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't add any more, that just amazing!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

That is simply beautiful.. Well done my friend...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

thats awesome!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Truly amazing! It almost doesn't even matter how it shoots, but the fact that it does makes it all that much cooler.
Great work!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Your getting off the potty my friend! sé que estas frases se le indigestan al traslator de Google pero lo que quicé decir es que: "Te estas haciendo fuera de la bacinica mi amigo" es algo así como "no te mides" (Do not you measure)

Beautiful! and that wood?


----------



## just me (Nov 9, 2010)

Nothing to say, just great work.
Not bad at all!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful work.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

JESUS, MARY, JOSEPH AND THE BROWN DONKEY!!!! (hoooooly...!!)









this is one of the most intricate forks I've seen with my eyes!







*
**DUDE!!! TEACH ME!!* I will be your most dedicated padawan!!!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Incredible handiwork Torsten!! I'll slot it right up there with your soapstone frame as some of the best I've seen.

Look everyone, do you see what can be done with a natural? The possibilities are almost limitless, I think this may further reinforce the ideals of all of us natural nuts!







Thank you for sharing, at least I know what I'm carving toward now......

Cheers - John


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!!

This catty is made out of plum wood.

When I start the to work on such natural forks I have no idea of what will be the result!
It`s always an interesting process!!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Could you show more "work in progress" pics? I just don't understand how you are even able to achieve these works.
Is that self taught, or have you been trained in some other form as a sculpture?


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Incredible handiwork Torsten!! I'll slot it right up there with your soapstone frame as some of the best I've seen.
> 
> Look everyone, do you see what can be done with a natural? The possibilities are almost limitless, I think this may further reinforce the ideals of all of us natural nuts!
> 
> ...


I am with you on that John. I just about fell off my chair when I saw that. Torsten has raised the bar. Great to have a higher level for which to aspire.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Astonishing craftsmanship torsten.


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

thats a cracker exellent.


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

beautiful specially the carving


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Exquisite result.


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

I didn't see this one until it was nominated for the SOTY competition, and I must say it is very very nice. It is a very elegant shape with plenty of character and a sweet finish. Thanks for showing it off, it has given me plenty of inspiration for a large birch fork I've been drying and am hoping to transform over the christmas holidays.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is something else!

My favorite feature is in the 4th photo down where you can see the crack on the bottom of the handle. It is the way the crack "fits" the elemental design character. At first I thought it was an intentional creative carving into the catty.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Useable sculpture, wonderful piece!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola,

that`s an "old" natural - but the one I put the most work in!
Unfortunately the wood cracked during the working process.
However, I like it - and thanks again for the nice words!!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

very cool dude , getting ready to rip into some huge cherry forks ,
once I peel the bark I dry um in the micro then we bond then I see what comes out ! MM


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Torsten









This is one of the best naturals i have ever seen.
Absolute beauty, this frame should be kepted in a museum.

Perfection.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice work my friend very nice slingshot


----------



## valleyshifter (Dec 9, 2011)

_Way cool! nice work!_


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Stunning piece of work, do you have a sculpting/woodworking background?


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Schön!


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot!



Sling Jim said:


> Stunning piece of work, do you have a sculpting/woodworking background?


No, not really.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

That one nice bit of work Torsten some T L C gone into that catty mate
all the best
Pete


----------



## BOWDIDDLEY (Dec 7, 2011)

Great flowing lines awesome!! As a amateur wood carver I bow to thee


----------



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

Very beautiful work


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

torsten said:


> This was much work!!
> I had this fork left over from last year:
> 
> View attachment 5313
> ...


the last photo looks like zorro might have it in his bag of tricks


----------

